# Our new rescue (hopefully)



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

We went to see this beautiful GSD at his foster today and we have applied to adopt him from our local GSD rescue. The kids loved him, he loved them. He and our current dog got along and played. He's 15 months so still full of energy and has a great personality. We're just waiting for the home check later this week.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Gorgeous dog. Whats his name? Hoping it works out.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great looking boy! Hope he's part of your family soon


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So handsome!


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> Gorgeous dog. Whats his name? Hoping it works out.


His name is Harley :wub:


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Yay!  Hopefully everything goes smoothly and you will soon be able to take your new handsome boy home with you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I hope it works out, he is gorgeous and sounds like a perfect fit !!


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrat's w/fingers crossed.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oooooh! He is very pretty!! Fingers and paws crossed for all of you!!


----------

